# Fundamental differences between the R32, R33 and R34 GTR



## remus (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying a GTR, the R32 has caught my eye since I prefer the styling with the R34 coming a close second.

But before I start investing any hard won capital, could anyone quickly outline the most basic differences for me in terms of their performance characteristics (handling, reliability, speed, tuning...etc)?

I did just try a quick search but i've not found anything of real substance... for what I need to know anyway!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/68135-skyline-faq-new-users-look-here-first.html


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

34 is stronger than the 32 and 33 ,better gear box and better turbo's. Technicly Slightly more advanced too .


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

The R32 is a race breed street car, the R33 is the fatter and more luxureus brother ( I'll get me coat :chuckle and the R34 is a mix between to two and a technical highlight :thumbsup:
I prefer and own an R32 as she basicly is a homologated race-car


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

R32 - the original, the legend that started it all. No airbags. Lightest of the three.

R33 - better electronics - electronic (not hydraulic) HICAS, V-Spec had active LSD (ATTESSA 4wd system), chassis more rigid. 

R34 - best aerodynamics (front and rear underfloor diffusers on V-Spec models), most modern interior (Multifunction Display), best seats, and most rigid chassis.

Official Nissan specs show the R34 is slightly heavier than the R33, but the wheelbase is shorter, making for a more nimble car (R33 long wheelbase is credited with high speed stability though).

Looks - in the eye of beholder.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Ran out of time to edit - sorry.

R32 - V-Spec and V-Spec II had brembo calipers

R33 - kept brembos

R34 - added 6 speed getrag gearbox. Ignition key has immobilizer. Brembos, but 2001 and later models had larger rear rotors

Handling - the R32s were criticized for understeer, due to its front heavy design. This was addressed in r33 and r34 somewhat by Nissan (Al fenders, bonnet, moving battery to boot, etc) but can also be addressed by proper tuning. R32 with shortest wheel base is most nimble of the cars.

Tuning - whatever your wallet can bear. But as many here will attest, should always try to install quality parts. Engine block is tough, but not invincible (ie don't use cheap air filters). So watch out for a cheaply tuned car. Speed is a function of the level of tuning. R32 has most number of tuning parts available, as more R32s (40,000) were built compared to the R33s and R34s (16,000 and 14,000, I think).

As the R32s and R33s are now aging (first R32s are now 19 years old!), body fatigue is an issue. Some tuners in Japan address by spot welding and/or additional bracing.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Simply amazing that 19 years on the R32 can still run with the best of 'em. Waaaaaay ahead of it's day. :smokin:


----------



## remus (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you akasakaR33, that is exactly what I wanted to know :thumbsup:

How different are the R34 and R32 GTR RB26DETT engines?

When heavily tuned for track/fast road use, how superior is the R34 in comparison to the R32?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

R32 is like a Primera with 2 doors
R33 is like Free Willy on 4 wheels
R34 is like a GameGear designed by the playstation generation.

so much for my contribution here


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

remus said:


> Thank you akasakaR33, that is exactly what I wanted to know :thumbsup:
> 
> How different are the R34 and R32 GTR RB26DETT engines?
> 
> When heavily tuned for track/fast road use, how superior is the R34 in comparison to the R32?


No worries.

As far as the R34/R32 engine differences, fundamentally, no big changes. Rumor is that the first 1000? (guessing) or so R32 engines were stronger/made of better material, but the RB26 (all years) was available with an N1 block, which was stronger/had better cooling than the standard block. So, it would be advisable to go with the N1 block if your plan is to heavily tune the engine or enter it in races, etc. There is also another variant of the RB block that Nismo created, I can't recall the code, but it's supposed to be even stronger. I would say thought that power output and reliability are contingent on how the Rb is tuned, regardless of R32 or R34.

Hard to quantify superior in heavily tuned vehicles. If both vehicles were tuned exactly the same, I think it would depend on the track you're running the car at to see a difference. The R32 being lighter, the R34 having better electronic aids.

Also, no matter how much you tune a car, it's really up to driver skill to get the most out of the car. In my standard R33 (before tuning), I watched as a pro easily outran tuned R34s. This is the biggest difference.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

akasakaR33 said:


> So, it would be advisable to go with the N1 block if your plan is to heavily tune the engine or enter it in races, etc. There is also another variant of the RB block that Nismo created, I can't recall the code, but it's supposed to be even stronger.


GT Block or RRR.


----------



## Johnny13 (Nov 12, 2008)

Definitely the getrag 6-speed was a big change in the r34; it runs on an automatic gearbox fluid called v160

I find it a bit 'knotchy' as well when changing gears and the installation of a twin plate cluch and lightened flywheel will make a very noisy ride.

Anyone else experience the 6-speed rattles and whine's?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Johnny13 said:


> Definitely the getrag 6-speed was a big change in the r34; it runs on an automatic gearbox fluid called v160
> 
> I find it a bit 'knotchy' as well when changing gears and the installation of a twin plate cluch and lightened flywheel will make a very noisy ride.
> 
> Anyone else experience the 6-speed rattles and whine's?



Yeah mine did and was noisy ,twin clutch set up.


----------



## Turbo Piston (Aug 11, 2008)

Just go straight to the top and get the R34, you won't regret it


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

akasakaR33 said:


> Handling - the R32s were criticized for understeer, due to its front heavy design. This was addressed in r33 and r34 somewhat by Nissan (Al fenders, bonnet, moving battery to boot, etc) but can also be addressed by proper tuning. R32 with shortest wheel base is most nimble of the cars.


The R32 also had aluminium bonnet and front wings so with the 33 they moved the battery to the rear and made it a bit heavier


----------



## remus (Jun 21, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> No worries.
> 
> As far as the R34/R32 engine differences, fundamentally, no big changes. Rumor is that the first 1000? (guessing) or so R32 engines were stronger/made of better material, but the RB26 (all years) was available with an N1 block, which was stronger/had better cooling than the standard block. So, it would be advisable to go with the N1 block if your plan is to heavily tune the engine or enter it in races, etc. There is also another variant of the RB block that Nismo created, I can't recall the code, but it's supposed to be even stronger. I would say thought that power output and reliability are contingent on how the Rb is tuned, regardless of R32 or R34.
> 
> ...





Piggaz said:


> GT Block or RRR.


Brilliant advice again akasaka & thanks everyone else :bowdown1:

Is there anyway to recognise the N1, GT and RRR blocks?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> R32 is like a Primera with 2 doors
> R33 is like Free Willy on 4 wheels
> R34 is like a GameGear designed by the playstation generation.


:chuckle:

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## obrettchkin (Oct 27, 2010)

is there any external differences?


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

obrettchkin said:


> is there any external differences?


Why don't u look at some photos and play spot the difference


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

obrettchkin said:


> is there any external differences?


does a shark shit in the ocean?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

obrettchkin said:


> is there any external differences?


YES 

32s are usually dark grey
33s midnight purple
34s bayside blue

unless of course you get one a different colour






Dont you just love these threads


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

obrettchkin said:


> is there any external differences?


None that a blind man would notice.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

RSVFOUR said:


> YES
> 
> 32s are usually dark grey
> 33s midnight purple
> ...


my car must be an R34 then since its blue!!! awesome


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

mambastu said:


> The R32 also had aluminium bonnet and front wings so with the 33 they moved the battery to the rear and made it a bit heavier


& in the process gave it a smaller fuel tank - So it needs to visit the filling station a few more times than the R32


----------

